# RecipeDB - Hallertau Summer Ale



## Barley Belly (9/11/09)

Hallertau Summer Ale  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes My 2nd AG, no chill, 500ml starter made from US05 harvested slurry, put down 25/5/09.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg BB Ale Malt    0.5 kg BB Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      37 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 60mins)    15 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 10mins)    15 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     500 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.04 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.01 (calc)   Bitterness 24.8 IBU   Efficiency 62%   Alcohol 3.89%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 4 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Bizier (9/11/09)

looking very nice.

500g US05?


----------



## Barley Belly (10/11/09)

It was harvested slurry in a 500ml starter :icon_cheers:


----------

